# Who else here never wears polo shirts?



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

So, I'm one of the guys who never wear polo shirts. I understand that polo shirts are trad, but I just don't like them. Maybe it's because wayyyy too many guys in my school wear them all the time even in winter to show off the ponies and alligators. (they can usually be spotted with cargo shorts and rainbow sandals) I don't want to be labeled as a tool. Furthermore, I have very skinny arms and wrists, so yeah, I need long sleeve shirts........... 


I'm all about OCBDs. Who's with me?


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

*No polos!*

I say you're on your own - LOL:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

*Not I!*

I wear polos at least 4 times a week, no fancy labels for me though, I stick w/ LL Bean or Lands' End. Soon polos will be out of fashion...and I'll still be wearing 'em!

Brian


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I have zero ponies and 'gators, but do like polos. I like LL Bean and LE (overstocks!) for weekend casual day time stuff and have a few more expensive types for informal dress in the evening. For a dinner party, wine bar, cigar bar, etc. I do like odd trousers or chinos with a polo and sport coat. OCBD are fine for that too but only on the coolest days as they can grow warm for me under a sport coat.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

I didn't really wear them much this summer because I put on too much weight and decided I would better off not wearing them until I've shed some extra poundage. Once I'm back in shape, however, I will be stocking up again.


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

Whatever happened to the half-sleeve OCBDs?



Untilted said:


> wayyyy too many guys in my school wear them all the time even in winter


I would find it hard to not to wear a polo.

It's easy to feel a little conflicted when the masses adopt or co-opt and corrupt a trad staple, but what the hell. Like VW says, trends pass. I have some old LaCoste, hanging fleece (buy three, get one free) and plain (a good thing, sure) ... I try not to think about what others think (a la Allen).

btw, I bought a Tyrwhitt polo last spring. I don't like it. It's shaped a li'l funny in the shoulders and the pique isn't anything great.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

mpcsb said:


> I say you're on your own - LOL:icon_smile_wink:


Sorry, but I have to agree...

TT


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

I generally don't wear polos to work, but I can't imagine not wearing them completely: weekend casual, on the links, trips to the zoo, kids' fill_in_the_blank class, practice, or games.

Like the others, I stay away from the logo'd polos and stick with J. Crew and Eddie Bauer shirts.


----------



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

It sounds bad saying, but this hatred for the pony is sometimes a little ridiculous. Polo makes one of the best polo shirts around, yet people don't like it for a simple label. But regarding to the original question, I probably wear polo shirts six to seven times a week, so I guess you could say that I like wearing them a lot.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

I was in a similar boat with tripreed above, as I had given them up because there was just a little too much of me to contain within them. Fifty pounds later, I find them a great break from OCBD on the weekends. I rationalize that at least I am not in a t-shirt. I don't care about labels, but I don't avoid them either. I have in my closet Hilfiger, Polo, Gap, Old Navy, LL Bean, and a few no-name ones.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

in the uk I don`t wear polo shirts at all.
when in the states I wear polo shirts as an alternative to t-shirts. ( I dont like t-shirts in the slightest )


----------



## Plainsman (Jun 29, 2006)

tripreed said:


> I didn't really wear them much this summer because I put on too much weight and decided I would better off not wearing them until I've shed some extra poundage. Once I'm back in shape, however, I will be stocking up again.


Amen brother.

But really, how could one not have a polo shirt? Even us "big folks."


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

I think I look better in long sleeves generally, but I live near the beach and I would look ridiculous wearing long sleeves there. Thus, I have three logoless polos from LL Bean and J.Crew. I would never wear them to work, although many people do, nor would I wear them to most social things. It's not a rule I would apply to others, I just don't like them much for me.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

tripreed said:


> I didn't really wear them much this summer because I put on too much weight and decided I would better off not wearing them until I've shed some extra poundage. Once I'm back in shape, however, I will be stocking up again.


Wow...thank God there are at least four of us...I found myself wearing a lot of ocbds this summer when I normally would have worn polos because of some extra poundage. I suspect that when the day comes when I lose this extra weight...when, not if...I'll go back to wearing polos in the summer.

JB


----------



## Submariner (May 6, 2006)

The appropriateness of all clothing depends on how you comport yourself when wearing it. I wear Lacoste, lauren, and BB polos because I like them, not because they are "en vougue". Long after they have gone out of fashion for the masses, I will still be wearing them. There are those who will not wear clothing if it has no label or logo, I'm not one of those people. Nor am I "logo-phobic". I wear what I like to wear and what I think looks good on me with no regard to the objections or approval of others. If one thinks that he is better than anyone else because of what he wears, that man is sadly mistaken. That goes for people who are addicted to labels and logos as well as those who turn their noses up at those same logos and anyone who wears them.

As to the original question: I couldn't imagine not wearing polos, they are my go-to-item. I wear one at least 5 times a week.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

*Count me in the minority...*

I have a strong aversion to polo shirts. Just don't like them, on me or anyone else, really. I'm missing this trad gene, much like those who disdain tassle loafers.

When it's hot, I wear pinpoint or broadcloth oxfords and roll the sleeves.

Or--and I know many will snigger in revulsion at this--I like short-sleeved oxfords. Never with a tie, obviously, and usually in madras or a tartan. A nice one of these, tucked into chinos and worn with sockless loafers, says "50s-60s collegiate trad sportswear" to me. I'm fairly confident that photographic evidence will bear this out.

Press had a really nice plaid example, with back collar buton, this summer. Think the early, filmed (not taped) Happy Days episodes and American Graffiti--Ron Howard perfected this look.

Not for everyone, I'm sure, but man, I don't like t-shirts or polos.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I wear them a couple times a week.


----------



## MarkY (Mar 24, 2005)

I like them under a sport coat.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Brownshoe, snap! on every point.

I own two polos, both with club / society logos on them, and only wear them at related occasions.

What don't I like about polos? The floppy collar, the way they fall out of shape by the end of a hot day, the weave, the look of them ...

Personally, I much prefer a well-fitting cotton shirt with a decent collar. In the summer, that may mean a short-sleeve shirt (sans tie), but always it is about the good collar.

As an aside, I might observe the marked difference between collar choices of Americans and the British (or Commonwealth countries). Americans seen to prefer lighter collars and the button-down is simply a management system for light collars. The British look is one of strong collars and they definitely make a statement. Maybe that is why I shun polos, like button-downs, in favour of shirts with a decent collar.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Glad to see I've got some supporters.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

I like polos. Can't say I've ever had an aversion to them.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

Didn't like polos during my punk/hippie days. They had a very cubicle worker connotation about them. Preppy was never very big where I grew up so polo meant work and dress code. Now that I've gotten over that I quite like them. I prefer them to tees in fact. I'm such a square.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Brownshoe said:


> Or--and I know many will snigger in revulsion at this--I like short-sleeved oxfords. Never with a tie, obviously, and usually in madras or a tartan. A nice one of these, tucked into chinos and worn with sockless loafers, says "50s-60s collegiate trad sportswear" to me. I'm fairly confident that photographic evidence will bear this out.


I know what look you are referring to, and I like it, but I think it can only be accomplished if one is slender and is wearing a fairly close-cut shirt. Also, the sleeves must not be too long or full. Let me say, however, that I, personally, am not sure if I will ever wear a short-sleeved dress-shirt again.


----------



## Prepdad (Mar 10, 2005)

I think it's a summer look, tucked or untucked, with or without subtle logos. I think of it as the most acceptable of casual summer shirts - I personally am not much a tee-shirt wearer so I wear them on the beach, at the pool, or on a boat. I even have trashed ones for chores. If I'm dressing up a bit more in summer but still casual, I'd wear a short sleeved button down. In winter I've even worn a polo under some scratchy wool shirts when it's beastly cold.

The main thing is to never accept a job where you have to have one with your name embroidered on it.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Brownshoe said:


> Or--and I know many will snigger in revulsion at this--I like short-sleeved oxfords. Never with a tie, obviously, and usually in madras or a tartan.
> 
> 
> > I agree. I am coming to like this kind of shirt in madras or seersucker best of all for summer wear.
> ...


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Prepdad said:


> The main thing is to never accept a job where you have to have one with your name embroidered on it.


Haha, good point. At my job they told one of the other newer employees and me that we could have free black polo shirts with our company's logo on them. However, I think by that point by boss had realized that I probably wasn't interested.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

*polo shirts*

Before polo bb had there golden fleece emblem on their sport shirts


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Brownshoe said:


> I have a strong aversion to polo shirts. Just don't like them, on me or anyone else, really. I'm missing this trad gene, much like those who disdain tassle loafers.


Of all people, Brownshoe, I'm really surprised. Well this thread is proof that there are exceptions that prove the rule. I _was_ joking in my post above because I don't care what you name there are going to be proponents for and against. I guess my real surprise is that non-polo wearers are so few in number. At least you make up for it with pleasant demeanors - LOL


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Brownshoe said:


> Or--and I know many will snigger in revulsion at this--I like short-sleeved oxfords. Never with a tie, obviously, and usually in madras or a tartan. A nice one of these, tucked into chinos and worn with sockless loafers, says "50s-60s collegiate trad sportswear" to me. I'm fairly confident that photographic evidence will bear this out.
> 
> Press had a really nice plaid example, with back collar buton, this summer. Think the early, filmed (not taped) Happy Days episodes and American Graffiti--Ron Howard perfected this look.


Just got around to this thread. I'm with you, Brownshoe. I'd rather wear a short-sleeve shirt with a button-down collar than a polo shirt any day. Untucked, even. Think Richard Dreyfus in _American Graffiti_, when he visits Wolfman Jack.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm a fan of polos but, also acknoledge that OCBDs are a staple in my wardrobe. I don't care for a short sleeved OCBD but, do frequently intersperce OCBDs, w/ the sleeves rolled, with my polos for summer wear.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> Just got around to this thread. I'm with you, Brownshoe. I'd rather wear a short-sleeve shirt with a button-down collar than a polo shirt any day. Untucked, even. Think Richard Dreyfus in _American Graffiti_, when he visits Wolfman Jack.


Exactly!

This also looks good with off-white socks and converse low-tops and highwater, cuffless chinos. My summer uniform for chasing around after my little demon at the playground.

With my hornrims, I realize in this getup I am treading a fine line between "50s Americana" and "Revenge of the nerds," but I like it.


----------



## AsherNM (Apr 3, 2006)

I have one polo, for menial labor.
I wear OCBDs to classes, as a polo would seem inappropiate (totally disregarding what others wear). As for the weekends, well, polos seem unbecoming, too casual, and are rather unkind to my spindly arms. Rolling sleeves is just fine. And I think people (adults at least) appreciate more formal clothing, to a point.

I could never fathom the tucked polo look.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I do wear polos, but prefer short sleeve button downs. 

Here's Ron Howard sporting the look:


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> Here's Ron Howard sporting the look:


And also sporting hair!


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> I do wear polos, but prefer short sleeve button downs.
> 
> Here's Ron Howard sporting the look:


yep, that's exactly what I was getting at


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

DougNZ said:


> And also sporting hair!


Ron and I have that in common too, but I don't wear hats to cover up.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Brownshoe said:


> Exactly!
> 
> This also looks good with off-white socks and converse low-tops and highwater, cuffless chinos. My summer uniform for chasing around after my little demon at the playground.
> 
> With my hornrims, I realize in this getup I am treading a fine line between "50s Americana" and "Revenge of the nerds," but I like it.


Any revenge of a 1950s American Nerd on our lax post-modern world would be most welcome.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

Brownshoe said:


> This also looks good with off-white socks and converse low-tops


Not Converse, but these arrived today and I really like them:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...d=494&pcount=&Product_Id=952924&Parent_Id=305


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I wear polos around the house and when walking the dog. Occasionally I will wear one in public for a run to market or someplace like that, but I always feel ill at ease in public in a polo shirt since I consider them somewhat subpar. 

I regard polos as a cut above T-shirts, but then I positively never appear in public in a T-shirt. I will in a polo shirt, albeit reluctantly.


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*polo*

probably wear a polo maybe 1/2 dozen times a year- to that end hardly worth acquiring any new ones- 2 shirts to be specific a red and a lso a navy ancient Lacoste-why I should prefer these to a new Ralph Lauren I dont know-maybe I just like my old stuff-gave away a green B2 w/logo seemed precious-


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I only wear them to play golf, to the store, to the doctor/dentist. Does that count? I would never wear one for work, church, or dinner. 

However, I've been studying for the CPA. Occasionally, I wear one of the Orvis sig polos to classes, but I try to avoid it. They are a little different than your average polo. 

There is a bit of a funny story here. We watched a video and a young lady commented on how the CFO tried to appear more approachable by wearing chinos like everyone else, but instead of wearing a polo shirt he wore a short sleeve button-down sport shirt - staying a bit 'dressier'. The entire class turned and looked at me in unison. My most casual 'go see people' attire is usually a sig twill shirt and chinos. If it is really hot (over 90) I will wear a seersucker shirt (I even iron it which seems wrong, but I can't stop).

I kind of use the outdoor/Orvis/Bean look as a my low end 'disguise'. Helps me not be 'obvious old guy at school'.

Occasionally, a schedule problem requires me to go straight from a client site to school in Mr. Consultant garb. The 'whiplash' and 'double-takes' are a bit flattering and helps to keep the RT shirt and tie budget flush


----------



## Tom72 (May 8, 2006)

I have one nice polo that has my school athletic logo on it. It is a little small, so I never wear it. I have a few raggedy polos and t-shirts, but they are for chores or boating/fishing. On reflection, if I can't send a shirt to the laundry for pressing and heavy starch, I don't seem to wear that shirt in town.

But I can remember, c. 1965, when I would have given my left knee to own a white knit shirt with a little alligator on it!

Between my son and my brother there are enough ponies to mount the 7th Cavalry. Not for me, though, even if I wanted to be a human billboard, these days I have too much trunk and not enough arm...

Yours,


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

Tom72 said:


> Between my son and my brother there are enough ponies to mount the 7th Cavalry.


That is wonderful writing.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

I wore polos pretty regularly when I was in high school (in the mid 80s). But I never wear them any more. 

I get one as a gift every now and then, but they always end up in the donation pile, unworn.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

I wear both the polos and the short sleeved oxford style madras and seersucker shirts during the summer. As long as not worn with tie I think the short sleeved ones are fine as shown by the Ron Howard look. I think they look best in madras or seersucker though.

As for polos mine are a mix of Target (no label), Polo, and Lacoste, one LeTigre as well. I have no issue with the logos on Polo's polo--I think that's the one place where it makes sense to have the pony, on the actual POLO shirt!! It's classic and they make a good shirt. I object to it on the dress shirts and elsewhere.

In the winter I have been known to double layer polos under oxford shirts, leaving the top button of the oxford undone. It provides a means of staying warm when you don't want to wear a sweater. In fact, I wore it to a first date last weekend...blue/white butcher stipe Press oxford, top button unbuttoned to show navy polo underneath (collar down!).

Cooly


----------



## boatshoes (Aug 21, 2005)

Coolidge24 said:


> I wear both the polos and the short sleeved oxford style madras and seersucker shirts during the summer. As long as not worn with tie I think the short sleeved ones are fine as shown by the Ron Howard look. I think they look best in madras or seersucker though.
> 
> As for polos mine are a mix of Target (no label), Polo, and Lacoste, one LeTigre as well. I have no issue with the logos on Polo's polo--I think that's the one place where it makes sense to have the pony, on the actual POLO shirt!! It's classic and they make a good shirt. I object to it on the dress shirts and elsewhere.


Agreed. My fault with many golf shirts is they are too baggy/boxy. Looks bizarre. Finding a good fit is tough, but I manage. A polo golf shirt is the one place I will tolerate the tarantula.

A short sleeve oxford or oxford style, in my opinion needs to be patterned (madras, seersucker, striped) otherwise you are a tie away from looking dangerously like the typical movie portrayal of a "nerdy accountant". No good.


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm terribly sorry to resurrect this thread, but 'tis the season of resurrection.

I, too, am not fond of polo shirts, mostly because of the IT-diaper-butt-pleated-khaki IT connotations. I generally prefer a white OCBD with the sleeves rolled up.

I do, however, see the utility in owning one or two for certain occasions. In academics, there are a few work/social functions (end of program BBQs and such) where more than a t-shirt and less than a OCBD is _de rigueur_. I need to spend a few more bucks at Lands' End to get free shipping, so I thought I'd order a polo shirt (or wait for the next promotional offer).

So, here's my question: for a novice, what color polo would be the MUST own? I'd prefer to stay away from white, since I have that base pretty well covered. I will likely wear it with medium gray, khaki, tan/white seersucker, and dark denim.

Thoughts?


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

White and Navy are the classics IMO, so since White is a off the table, go with Navy.


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

I have worn polo shirts since I was a young kid and they have never
gone out of style, nor will they. They are timeless.

I, personally, have never cared for the short sleeve OCBD. 

Ralph Lauren's slim fit and Lacoste's slim fit are very nice fitting/looking shirts. BB's polos are too baggy/boxy and for some reason, I don't
like the placket.

I, too, agree a polo shirt is a casual shirt, unless you wear a fine pima
cotton polo with a blazer over it.

I wear a polo in place of a t-shirt. I never wear a t-shirt in
public since I'm over the age of 10.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Though I'm sure it's trad sacrilege, I'd like to point out that Rainbows have their place...which is 105 degrees in Austin in July


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the polo shirt. My locale is so casual that a polo is dressed up. Being from Florida and then moving to a very casual place most people wear t-shirts and the like. After about high school I started to replace my t-shirts with polos and I will typically wear a polo anytime I'm not wearing a OCBD. The only place I have recently worn a t-shirt, outside the house, was to the dog park, because its muddy out there and I always get jumped on a few times and don't want some dog to hook my shirt with the nails and tear it. I feel very underdressed and uncomfortable in a t-shirt now and would much rather wear a polo. I also don't care for short sleeve OCBDs, I never have and probably never will, just like I don't like long sleeve polos, haha.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I think it's okay to be negative here because the actual thread title (from 16 years ago) is phrased in the negative, so: Peak don't like the polo, or anything you have to pull over your head. (Except a woman's skirt. With the woman still in it.)​


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

If one avoids too-tight fit, the polo is the most suitable summer shirt for athletic bodies.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I've been meaning to ask this for years so can I now, for the sake of future clarity, confirm that what y'all call a polo shirt is what I call a tennis shirt and what some Euros and shops call a Piqué shirt.

i.e. My 100% cotton short sleeved Fred Perry tennis shirts, with a collar and a 2 or 3 button placket. 
Or is a polo shirt something completely different? 
I ask because a poloneck shirt in UK English is what I think y'all call a turtleneck.


----------



## YoungTrad (Jan 29, 2010)

I enjoy trad clothing, so my username has trad in it. But I suppose that Im nowhere near trad when I wear a polo. I probably have around 30 polos, and Id say 20 of them have a pony, 5 with a gator, and the others have whales and the Golden Fleece. I wear polos to the golf course and casually, but only in the summer. I probably wear more OCBD, but never short sleeve. I cant pull that look off, I just roll up my sleeves. Ill probably never stop wearing the pony or gator, so I guess Ill never be a real "trad." (lol I mean that lightly)


----------



## chinotshirt (Mar 12, 2010)

When i was skinny , I had a similar problem with polos. But I was turned onto Fred Perry polos. They may not be american made or designed but the fit of them is great. A slimmer silhouette higher arm holes and whats good for your case they have a skinnier sleeve so instead of being baggy on your arm it gives a more athletic look.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I've been meaning to ask this for years so can I now, for the sake of future clarity, confirm that what y'all call a polo shirt is what I call a tennis shirt and what some Euros and shops call a Piqué shirt.
> 
> i.e. My 100% cotton short sleeved Fred Perry tennis shirts, with a collar and a 2 or 3 button placket.
> Or is a polo shirt something completely different?
> I ask because a poloneck shirt in UK English is what I think y'all call a turtleneck.


Yes Earl, you are correct.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

chacend said:


> Yes Earl, you are correct.


Thanks, I thought I was, but only 98% sure...it was that 2% that was niggling me.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Peak and Pine said:


> I think it's okay to be negative here because the actual thread title (from 16 years ago) is phrased in the negative, so: Peak don't like the polo, or anything you have to pull over your head. *(Except a woman's skirt. With the woman still in it.)*​


Now we're talking!


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

Dr. François said:


> For a novice, what color polo would be the MUST own? I'd prefer to stay away from white, since I have that base pretty well covered. I will likely wear it with medium gray, khaki, tan/white seersucker, and dark denim.
> 
> Thoughts?





Coleman said:


> White and Navy are the classics IMO, so since White is a off the table, go with Navy.


Thanks, Coleman. I was thinking Navy, too. Anyone else have a vote?


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

Dr. François said:


> Thanks, Coleman. I was thinking Navy, too. Anyone else have a vote?


Personally, I would add pink to the "classics". White, navy, and pink are by far the most versatile polos.

In reality, I don't think anyone could go wrong with any of the colors of the BB polos they list as their standard/classic colors - the navy, white, grey, pink, hunter, burgundy, yellow, and red. With that said, I pull out white, navy, and pink about twice as often as any other color.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a couple of Lacostes with long sleeves, one black, one white: good for golf and tennis in cooler weather. Glad to learn I'm not the only nerd who wears seersucker shirts in the summer, both short and long sleeve (for the office). Bean's has excellent, modestly priced ones, in good colors.


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

I have so many my wife questions my sanity when she sees me buy another. I beleive the only ones I have that have a "critter" or emblem of any sort are a few from Nautica, but as I remember the boat is the same color as the fabric and is much less offensive than as a contrasting color.

Plus, its Alabama and in the summer a long sleeve is virtually out of the question, unless a tie is involved.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

I find my self reaching for an OCBD with rolled up sleeves most of the time. In summer I sometimes wear a long sleeve linen with the sleeves rolled up. I like polos for the golf course but that's about it.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm with Chacend. I have polos in white and navy, but almost never wear one. That is to say, maybe 10 to 12 times a year.

The real 'Polo Shirt' is, as I'm sure has been noted already, the BB ocbd, and is copyrighted as such.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Summer is when I dress like the Professor: White beater OCBD with the sleeves rolled up, khakis, and sockless pennies, boats, or white Chuck T's. Almost every day, except in client meetings, and even sometimes then (with a jacket).

I like polos (Uniqlo is my favorite, followed by LE), but don't wear them often.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Dr. François said:


> Thanks, Coleman. I was thinking Navy, too. Anyone else have a vote?


I've made it a policy not to argue with Coleman when he's right - so I vote for navy.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

hookem12387 said:


> Though I'm sure it's trad sacrilege, I'd like to point out that Rainbows have their place...which is 105 degrees in Austin in July


Search Rainbows and see what comes up... :icon_smile_wink:

I wear polos frequently, although I'm not sure if I'll purchase many more once these wear out. I like to believe they fit well. Navy and white are my must-haves. I have several in both colors (in addition to a number of other colors). Also, since they are significantly cheaper than the OCBD's I wear, I'm much less worried about anything that might happen to them while I'm out and about.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Joe Beamish said:


> Summer is when I dress like the Professor: White beater OCBD with the sleeves rolled up, khakis, and sockless pennies, boats, or white Chuck T's. Almost every day, except in client meetings, and even sometimes then (with a jacket).


Should I assume you mean the Professor on Gilligan's Island?


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> I've made it a policy not to argue with Coleman when he's right - so I vote for navy.


I have rare moments of lucid sanity :drunken_smilie:.


----------



## D&S (Mar 29, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I've been meaning to ask this for years so can I now, for the sake of future clarity, confirm that what *y'all* call a polo shirt is what I call a tennis shirt and what some Euros and shops call a Piqué shirt.
> 
> i.e. My 100% cotton short sleeved Fred Perry tennis shirts, with a collar and a 2 or 3 button placket.
> Or is a polo shirt something completely different?
> I ask because a poloneck shirt in UK English is what I think *y'all* call a turtleneck.


Interesting dialect you've got there. Is that from living in England or Sweden?


----------



## Cvaria (Jul 27, 2009)

TradTeacher said:


> Sorry, but I have to agree...
> 
> TT


You may be overlooking slimmer cut polos that might fit you better. Also, you maybe over looking barbells. Get some curls in and buff up your guns.

there's no need for a little shirt critters but polo and izod/lacoste make quality, durable items. dressier but cheaper options work well for casual friday or casual workplaces.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

P Hudson said:


> Should I assume you mean the Professor on Gilligan's Island?


If you mean a guy called "the professor" who wears a white OCBD and khakis every day, then yes.


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

i just plain like button downs much better, i always roll my sleeves up.

i don't wear polos amymore because i gained weight in college and don't care for the tight look anymore (all my polos were size small which was find when i was 150lb in high school) and need mediums but i can't get myself to buy any more. i have always liked the cut and feel of RL polos but I have gone logoless and am unsure about the quality of LL Bean and LE polos that I am considering.

it is starting to get warmer though and i may have to seriously consider getting some for the summer


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

I like them.
I have some Ralph Lauren Golf's, some nice Adidas styles, and my favorites are Descente's. 
The Adidas and Descente's are like wearing nothing at all, perfect for 100+ degree days.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

I love polos. However, at first I admit that I did not care much for them. :icon_smile:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Egad! Were it not for knit polos, I would be walking about in my T-shirts for perhaps a third of each year, wearing OCBD's the remaining eight months!


----------

